# Cruel Mistress



## Jeep121262 (Aug 25, 2011)

Not unlike the tiniest seedling rupturing in the ground
  I feel the slightest stirring in my loin
  as I catch the briefest glimpse of you.
  Dare I?  Dare I?
  A long cold season I have dreamt of this moment.
  Dysfunctional, young maiden,
  one day frolicking, the next, dark and brooding.
  Peach fuzz skin.
  How I long for you to ripen.

  Ah.  Dear.  Lover.
  Finally.  You come full bloom.
  Open yourself and pull me more deeply into you. 
  No longer the impetuous young sprite but now, deliberate in every nuance.
  Place your lusty mouth on mine and breathe me.
  I dive from your cliffs and swim in your waters.
  Oh, rockets’ red glare,
  oh bombs bursting in air,
  I worship you forever.


  And now, as leaves rustle through your auburn hair
  you bring a subtle coolness as evening falls.
  No longer the balmy, sweaty vixen I knew just months ago
  but your days still bring electric skies 
  and afternoons filled with flirtatious longings.
  And I discover that even in this 
  I can find no true pleasure
  as it is the heat I desire.
  The heady times when I drank of you so greedily.


  I walk along your abandoned shores now
  looking for the slightest trace of you,
  Listening for you.
  Not even a murmur.
  You left without even the least affection.
  Leaving me with this cold, bitter mistress.
  Where I shall remain.
  Awaiting your return.
  As darkness consumes more of the day than light.


  Then, not unlike the tiniest seedling rupturing in the ground
  I feel the slightest stirring in my loin
  as I catch the briefest glimpse of you.
  Dare I?  Dare I?


----------



## MisterSpider (Aug 26, 2011)

It's filled with the pits of Prufrock and it's not really you -- it's an imitation of Eliot. I think Marianne Moore said the most important thing in poetry is to be genuine; this comes off as the opposite. Also, "electric blue skies" and the like are used-up phrases, straight out of a Harlequin romance novel, which is fine if you're writing a Harlequin romance novel, but you're aim seems to be High Modernism.


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 26, 2011)

I love this...so very poignant and melancholy. You threaded bitterness and longing beautifully through this bittersweet love poem.  Thank you for posting this lovely piece.    Peace...Jul


----------



## Jeep121262 (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry folks,
I don't know who Eliot is and I don't read harlequin novels.  This is a metaphor about the seasons. S1 is Spring, S2, Summer, so on and so forth.  Electric skies is like having a lightning storm in the afternoon which we almost always do in the southern US. Sorry to have to explain, but I think you all know well of my melancholia at the end of summer and suffering through winter, awaiting summers rebirth. Thanks to both of you for reading.
Mark.


----------



## Jeep121262 (Aug 26, 2011)

However, I was not at all happy with my title.  any suggestions, now that I have explained what the hell this is?


----------



## Jeep121262 (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh, and I checked on Eliot.  Turns out Cass Eliot was Mama Cass of the Mamas and the Papas of the classic song "Monday, Monday" fame.  Where she lamented "Monday, Monday, how could you leave and not take me?".  An excellent comparison I think.  Summer, Summer, how could you leave and not take me?
Thanks,
Mark.


----------



## feralpen (Oct 10, 2011)

Blindsided, totally. Maybe the mood I'm in, but this just spanks of a spoilt relationship. Your metaphor is that strong. This is so well written and once you straightened me out, your meaning is so clear. I usually am able to decipher such a write. I mean no discredit to you. 'Cruel Mistress' is solid. After rereading it, I am very impressed with the exact execution of each thought. Precise, not sparing, but neither is it superfluous. Very well written.

fp


----------



## Jeep121262 (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks FP.  I went back and re-read it myself.  Thanks, Mark.


----------



## Die Oldhaetunde (Oct 10, 2011)

Genius. Simply genius. So beautiful I could cry.


----------



## Jeep121262 (Oct 10, 2011)

Die Oldhaetunde,
Thank you so much for your kindness.
Mark.


----------



## Higurro (Oct 11, 2011)

Magnificent, and very appropriate that it comes full circle. And I like the way that when I first read it I almost jumped to the wrong conclusion. Your metaphor and misdirection are top notch and filled with almost tangible imagery.


----------



## Jeep121262 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thank you so much, Higurro.


----------

